# SOF 2 ON Mac



## XxMorpheusxX (Mar 2, 2003)

How well do you think SOF 2 will run on a iMac 1 Ghz g4 with NVidia Gforce 4 MX   .??? As far as smoothness.........and speed...


----------



## wyvern (Mar 2, 2003)

You'll be able to tweak it to run well, with low geometric and texture detail most likely.

[Edit]

You might try Freedom Force. That ran well on my mom's 800mhz iMac so it'll certainly be fine on yours.


----------



## Dime5150 (Mar 3, 2003)

WHAT? SOF II not being able to run on a 1ghz G4 with nvidia GeForce 4? 

I'm sure you can run it full detail, full everything with what you have. Read the box for the requirements you exceed everything minimum.


----------



## wyvern (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been tweaking the quake 3 engine ever since it  came out, and SOF2 needs more than 1Ghz and a NV10 core.


----------



## ChoMomma (Mar 3, 2003)

FYI..

I play SOF2 on my Powerbook Ti 800Mhz G4 
with a Radeon 7500 Mobility 32MB DDR
512MB Pc133 Ram....

config: 

800x600
32bit goodness
turn off shadows & oh ah lighting effects (makes it harder to spot target PC players anyhow)
Turn simple weapons on (easier to spot a white AK47 than a modeled one hehe..)

and commense kicking a$$ like I do : )


----------



## a2daj (Mar 8, 2003)

The problem with the iMac is that it lacks an L3 cache.  Due to architectural differences the  7450 and 7455 PPC chips will actually run slower than the 7400 and 7410 at the same speed (check out IMG's hardware shoot out.  The Cacheless 800 G4 PPC 7450 was barely faster than a G4 500 PPC 7400) in the same system - http://www.insidemacgames.com/features/view.php?ID=208)
The L3 cache helps tremondously in leveling the playing field.
And the, you have the GeForce MX cards in the iMacs (2MX and 4MX) and that's another bottleneck.

That's not to say you wouldn't find performance bad, but just something to keep in mind when trying to computer different Mac systems to each other.

One warning though, the Singleplayer app is significanly more resource intensive than the Multiplayer app due to additional engine modifications used to 'enhance' the effects.   The very first level of SP is notoriously crazy in terms of the performance issues.  I've seen some high end (at the time) PC gaming machines cry uncle on that lvl.


----------



## kubrik (Mar 30, 2003)

yo!
I play it on my g4 733, 512mbram, geforce2mx

1024x768
allmost everything on high. works grate.

But anyone know how to play without cd. 
My hole desk shakes when the cd starts spinning.


----------



## a2daj (Mar 30, 2003)

Try ejecting the disc after startup.  I believe it's only checked right after you open the app.


----------



## leperkuhn (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kubrik _
> *yo!
> I play it on my g4 733, 512mbram, geforce2mx
> 
> ...



I have a dual ghz machine, radeon 9000 and it plays like complete crap.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 3, 2003)

I have a dual 500 and an original Radeon, and it chokes big time for me. 640x480 almost everythign stripped. Yet I can run any other FPS game no prob. They did a bad tweaking job on the Q3 engine for this game, I think. All other Q3 based games fly on my system. Oh well...


----------

